# Are autistic people an easier target of political extremism?



## AF 802 (Feb 20, 2019)

This is a legitimate question I'm wondering. It seems a lot of lolcows who are on the spectrum we know have some sort of fringe political ideas (usually proto-Marxist leftist ideals and/or anarchist ideals), and it seems alt-right can be a victim of it too. If autistic people really are an easy target for radicalization, what is it that causes this? Is it the extreme gullibility? Or is it just some sort of IQ factor?


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Feb 20, 2019)

It's the extreme gullibility combined with lack of good social skills.


----------



## aleksandrov (Feb 20, 2019)

Gullibility and ignorance.


----------



## MemeGray (Feb 20, 2019)

Autistic people are an easier target for pretty much anything


----------



## Cool kitties club (Feb 20, 2019)

Extremist political communities often thrive on offering a community where all you have to do is say the right thing. This makes it pretty easy to be accepted and helps keep the community. Many of these like marxism and the alt right give you a convenient bogeyman to blame stuff on


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 20, 2019)

Definitely a gullibility issue. 

Also could be the inability to fit in with normal society. These are people that would probably otherwise find some kind of religious cult. Also explains the high number of austistic trannys.


----------



## Richardo Retardo (Feb 20, 2019)

Yes, but I don't think it has anything to do with what most people in this thread are saying. Autistic people have issues with integrating into social norms they don't automatically assume the societal dogmas (diversity is our strength, the free market will sort it out in the end, happiness = cummies, etc) that neuro-typical people do, however, this doesn't stop them from believing in dogmas that are equally ill-informed. So, basically, yes and no. Dogma is successful because it's very convenient and the only way to really rise above ideological dogma is to be a well rounded individual that sees through the meta-narratives that all ideologies have and tries to engage with the "facts" and viewpoints honestly . . . something 90% of people will never do.

EDIT: Like @Cool kitties club said the community aspect is also a big part of it.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 20, 2019)

Anyone with difficulty socializing is a target for radicalization since they tend to cling to and desire the approval of their social group. So if extremists take them in...do the math.


----------



## OB 946 (Feb 20, 2019)

Autists aren't inherently easier to exploit or dumber, because autism is an extremely broad spectrum. Some autists are non verbal 50 IQ potatoes whereas some are extremely intelligent, moreso than most people here. There isn't an "average" intelligence among autists. That being said, one of the things most autists have in common is the fact that when learning about a subject they tend to deep dive into the subject, learning everything they can, see: train autists, a perfect example. This, coupled with the fact that many autists lack social awareness means that they are prone to not realizing what is and is not acceptable public discourse, means that autists interested in politics will deep dive into their political research, absorb all the information they can, and pick a position that probably isn't nuanced at all because they don't understand that interacting with others in modern society necessitates nuance.

Also the "autistic community" has been co-opted by the left with asspats and the promises of gibs, which explains why many people who tout their autism as a badge tend to be lefties. "Normal" autists learn to adapt to their environment by taking special classes on how to literally read body language and voice inflection like a paraplegic learns to navigate normal people life using a wheelchair. The "autistic community" says these things are "ableist" because society should just accept these people even though they have literally no ability to interact with others on equal footing. Basically the loudest autists out there are actively discouraged by their friends from learning people skills and there are a lot of autists that you don't even realize are autistic because they actually take the time to learn how to not be a burden.


----------



## DuckSucker (Feb 20, 2019)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> It's the extreme gullibility combined with lack of good social skills.


I dunno about gullibility but I know autistic people are known for black and white thinking, and that combined with lack of social skills makes it seem like an extremist movement where they are accepted as long as they are "one of us" would be very appealing to autistic people.


----------



## DN 420 (Feb 20, 2019)

I think you need to take a step back and examine why someone with autism would be interested in politics in the first place. What issues do they care about? Getting into the weeds of foreign or domestic policy only appeals to a certain kind of autist, and that kind wouldn’t be a person to get pulled into extremism.

The average person with autism might find appeal in the intellectual identity that is associated culturally with a certain political group, but that doesn’t really have anything to do with politics and is more akin to sports teams. They might only be interested in parts of politics that intersect with their autism (such as healthcare, disability awareness, equal rights), which could lead to extremeism, but I don’t think that’s likely.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 20, 2019)

Could explain why so many of the sped teachers/group counselors I've come across were insufferable SJ-types.

Hell I had one who *openly celebrated the Charlie Hebdo massacre in front of a bunch of impressionable spergs.*


----------



## An Ghost (Feb 20, 2019)

DuckSucker said:


> I dunno about gullibility but I know autistic people are known for black and white thinking, and that combined with lack of social skills makes it seem like an extremist movement where they are accepted as long as they are "one of us" would be very appealing to autistic people.


Absolutely this. 

Plus autists are more likely to spend all day shitting up the online screeching exceptional politics. The loud few idiots drowning out the reasonable many.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Feb 20, 2019)

Cool kitties club said:


> Extremist political communities often thrive on offering a community where all you have to do is say the right thing. This makes it pretty easy to be accepted and helps keep the community. Many of these like marxism and the alt right give you a convenient bogeyman to blame stuff on


Autistic people are attracted to things that have lots of rules. There's a lot who are polyamorous, because poly has lots and lots of rules about how romance is supposed to work. They don't have the innate ability to discern how to act in social situations, and in normal world nobody says 'this is what you do', but in extreme communities they have lots of strict rules. I wonder if autists are also overrepresented in extreme fundamentalist religious groups?

With transgenderism specifically, though, there's also the fact that many autistic people feel disconnected with their body, and may perceive their feeling different from everyone else being due to transgenderism and not autism.


----------



## Big moth tiddies (Feb 20, 2019)

Autistic people have a hard time accepting shit just happens and believe EVERYTHING has to have a plan or conspiracy behind it. All you have to do is give them the thinnest of tightropes and they'll walk out on it with no hesitation.

Shit happens, and they just can't accept that.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 20, 2019)

Plus a lot of autistic dudes have weird ideas about women, which breeds into troon shit pretty well.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Feb 20, 2019)

Cool kitties club said:


> Many of these like marxism and the alt right give you a convenient bogeyman to blame stuff on


Most political extremists are some kind of losers who spend too much time on the internet in search for community and like it to have a scapegoat for all their and the world's problems, be it the Jews, Chads, straight white cis men, bourgeosie or infidels.


----------



## Big moth tiddies (Feb 20, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Most political extremists are some kind of losers who spend too much time on the internet in search for community and like it to have a scapegoat for all their and the world's problems, be it the Jews, Chads, straight white cis men, bourgeosie or infidels.


Yeah, that's the other big draw for them. In a way it makes them feel like they finally have an advantage on the everyday person, like they're so smart that they can connect dots that other people are "too dumb" to see. 

My main discord server has a special channel where we document the fall of one of our members who has fallen deeeeeeeep into the qanon well, and it's full of self righteous assfingering where he's basically saying shit like "we've got the elite pedo peddlers where we want them now!" and other horseshit. 
Now he unironically believes the nazi's escaped to Antarctica, the world is flat, chemtrails are real, aliens and the Eisenhower treaty, pizzagate, and ancient aliens in obviously shopped photos. 
Absolute mental.


----------



## Watcher (Feb 20, 2019)

Wasn't the discovery of asperger's syndrome by Hans Asperger a big deal at the time because the Nazis thought people with the syndrome would be much more loyal to their cause?


----------



## aleksandrov (Feb 20, 2019)

Big moth tiddies said:


> Yeah, that's the other big draw for them. In a way it makes them feel like they finally have an advantage on the everyday person, like they're so smart that they can connect dots that other people are "too dumb" to see.
> 
> My main discord server has a special channel where we document the fall of one of our members who has fallen deeeeeeeep into the qanon well, and it's full of self righteous assfingering where he's basically saying shit like "we've got the elite pedo peddlers where we want them now!" and other horseshit.
> Now he unironically believes the nazi's escaped to Antarctica, the world is flat, chemtrails are real, aliens and the Eisenhower treaty, pizzagate, and ancient aliens in obviously shopped photos.
> Absolute mental.


People also like feeling like they are part of a group also. Your friend might have followed the same path as a flat earther.

Also do you play tgstation or something? Your pfp made me think of it.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Feb 20, 2019)

LOLOL, Yes.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Feb 20, 2019)

Big moth tiddies said:


> Yeah, that's the other big draw for them. In a way it makes them feel like they finally have an advantage on the everyday person, like they're so smart that they can connect dots that other people are "too dumb" to see.


They probably just live normal boring unimportant lives but they have internet access which gives them the feeling they're part of something greater and can change the world together with other cloudcuckoolanders in their echo chambers by fighting a single enemy who is deemed responsible for anything bad in the world instead of a complex self-sustaining system without identifyable actors which evolved over millenia and is beyond anybody's control.


----------



## Big moth tiddies (Feb 20, 2019)

aleksandrov said:


> Also do you play tgstation or something? Your pfp made me think of it.


Nah, I did the dumb meme name and originally had the other mothgirl, but someone told me it had lolicon or some shit, so I went with this one instead.


----------



## BeanBidan (Feb 20, 2019)

I think it's the promise of being part of something big, the chance to feel like regardless of their disability they can contribute and feel like they belong not realizing far left and far right are lolcows and we'll laugh at them anyways.


----------



## Snuckening (Feb 20, 2019)

-they're socially rctarded, so having something to blame their social/romantic failures on is appealling  ("it's all because of capitalism/straight white males/(((you know who)))/women got the vote/cultural marxism that I got bullied in middle school"), which is easy for fringe political groups to exploit.

-the 'black or white thinking' of autists plays into how nutcase political groups pitch themselves.  Normal, real-world politics involves nuance and balance- "capitalism is good, but there are a few areas like roads or police or healthcare or military where pure capitalism isnt the best solution". But autists can't deal with nuance- either capitalism is the worst thing ever and the cause of all problems, or unfettered capitalism is the solution to every possible problem.

-They spend a lot of time online, and clump together with like-minded people where they all push each-other in a self-re-inforcing vicous circle of ideology/'purity spiralling'- so you get groups like Tumblr, incels, Gamergate, antifa, /pol/, any reddit political sub, etc.


----------



## Snuckening (Feb 21, 2019)

Crippled Eagle said:


> Also the "autistic community" has been co-opted by the left with asspats and the promises of gibs, which explains why many people who tout their autism as a badge tend to be lefties. "Normal" autists learn to adapt to their environment by taking special classes on how to literally read body language and voice inflection like a paraplegic learns to navigate normal people life using a wheelchair.



The internet community who ties their group identity with autism by far the most is 4chan. 2/3rds of greentexts basically just amount to "OMG guyz see how autistic I am?!!" and (on the bigger boards, especially) the community bonds constantly over how different and alienated from "the normies" they all are. 

And that stuff is most pronounced on /r9k/ (also /k/ and /pol/, to a slightly lesser extent) - the most right-wing boards on a generally right-leaning (or at least 'anti-left') site.

Tumblr might be more earnest and serious and stereotypically 'activist' (ie left wing), and less self-depreciating when they talk about autism, but Tumblr hasnt universally latched onto autism (and "normies, get off my board REEEEE!!!") as their main community identity half as much as the chans do.

The left may have _tried_ to politically co-opt autism (as is thier MO with any kind of  'minority' group- and they've always had a decent contigent of autists on board, anyway), but I think that the right has been far more successfull in politicizing  autism and autists in the last 5 years or so.


----------



## OB 946 (Feb 21, 2019)

Snuckening said:


> The internet community who ties their group identity with autism by far the most is 4chan. 2/3rds of greentexts basically just amount to "OMG guyz see how autistic I am?!!" and (on the bigger boards, especially) the community bonds constantly over how different and alienated from "the normies" they all are.
> 
> And that stuff is most pronounced on /r9k/ (also /k/ and /pol/, to a slightly lesser extent) - the most right-wing boards on a generally right-leaning (or at least 'anti-left') site.
> 
> ...



I agree that the right has had a significantly better time adopting autists as a whole, but when I'm referring to the "autistic community" I'm referring to a very specific thing. Most right wing autists are just that: autists that identify with right wing politics. The "autistic community" is an actual term used by the traditional activists on Tumblr. Autists on /pol/ and /k/ identify as /pol/acks and /k/ommandos first that just so happen to be autistic. There is a difference.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 21, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Could explain why so many of the sped teachers/group counselors I've come across were insufferable SJ-types.
> 
> Hell I had one who *openly celebrated the Charlie Hebdo massacre in front of a bunch of impressionable spergs.*


I'd smack em in the face for that


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Feb 21, 2019)

Most rigid politically extreme positions require a total lack of empathy because they need to dehumanize large groups of people and brutality punish or enslave them over trivial infractions or impurities in order to maintain their sense of consistency.

Autism by definition basically means having difficulty empathizing with others or seeing their position as equally valid to your own. If they inconvenience you they must be evil NPCs to be destroyed. 

The match seems obvious to me.


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Feb 21, 2019)

lol, disabled tards are an easy target for EVERYTHING, it's a big understatement.


----------



## Snuckening (Feb 22, 2019)

Crippled Eagle said:


> Autists on /pol/ and /k/ identify as /pol/acks and /k/ommandos first that just so happen to be autistic.



Of course 4chan don't talk about "the autistic community" and complain about "ablism" the way groups on Tumblr do,  because IDing as "the [X-minority] community" and complaining about [X]-ism are distinctly left-wing acts. What you're saying is "left wing groups act left wing, but right wing groups don't".

But 4chan's _group identity _(not user's individual identity)_, _both on a site-wide and board-wide levels, focuses on autism far more than Tumblr's. Tumblr's group identity is about "call-outs" and being super-woke and inclusive and non-discriminatory, but it focuses on shit like lgbt and shitty cartoons far more than it focuses on autism.  But all 4chan's stuff about "Normies get off my board, REEEEEEE!" and pocket spaghetti and "weaponized autism" and "tfw no gf" is 100% focussed on autism- that stuff is front and center on 4chan, the way lgbt stuff is on Tumblr (but without the left-wing way of addressing it, because they're not left-wing)

Shit, "Normies out, REEEEE!!" is just the same as complaining about 'neuro-typical norms' and wanting 'minority spaces', just without the touchy-feely left-wing language.


----------



## Terrorist (Feb 22, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> autists are generally easy to manipulate and tend to be somewhat naive. this makes them easy targets for propaganda efforts.



Yeah spergs pretend they're spock-like beacons of logic who are immune from emotional appeals due to autism making them ultra-rational, but if anything the opposite is true: they're hyper-emotional and bottle things up bc it's harder for them to confront their feelings, leading to explosive meltdowns later.   

Obsessive tendencies + social alienation is a pretty good recipe for extremists.


----------



## OB 946 (Feb 22, 2019)

Snuckening said:


> Of course 4chan don't talk about "the autistic community" and complain about "ablism" the way groups on Tumblr do,  because IDing as "the [X-minority] community" and complaining about [X]-ism are distinctly left-wing acts. What you're saying is "left wing groups act left wing, but right wing groups don't".
> 
> But 4chan's _group identity _(not user's individual identity)_, _both on a site-wide and board-wide levels, focuses on autism far more than Tumblr's. Tumblr's group identity is about "call-outs" and being super-woke and inclusive and non-discriminatory, but it focuses on shit like lgbt and shitty cartoons far more than it focuses on autism.  But all 4chan's stuff about "Normies get off my board, REEEEEEE!" and pocket spaghetti and "weaponized autism" and "tfw no gf" is 100% focussed on autism- that stuff is front and center on 4chan, the way lgbt stuff is on Tumblr (but without the left-wing way of addressing it, because they're not left-wing)
> 
> Shit, "Normies out, REEEEE!!" is just the same as complaining about 'neuro-typical norms' and wanting 'minority spaces', just without the touchy-feely left-wing language.



You're missing the point. My point is that "the autistic community" has a very clear definition. People on 4chan might be autistic, but don't make autism their main identity. Also, reeing at normies doesn't have anything to do with autism and everything to do with "NPCs" i.e people that do not identify with off-main communities that don't have a presence on Twitter or Facebook. People that post le green froge memes about normies don't have to be autistic, and most of them aren't. by and large when people say "normie" they aren't referring to non-autists, they are referring to you know, fucking normies that post on twitter, watch cable news, and aren't le funny memesters.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Feb 22, 2019)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> Most rigid politically extreme positions require a total lack of empathy because they need to dehumanize large groups of people and brutality punish or enslave them over trivial infractions or impurities in order to maintain their sense of consistency.
> 
> Autism by definition basically means having difficulty empathizing with others or seeing their position as equally valid to your own. If they inconvenience you they must be evil NPCs to be destroyed.
> 
> The match seems obvious to me.


Also, autists are also frequently told to work on their empathy but often aren't really told how to do so, and then extremist positions make them feel like they're empathizing with the victims of [rich white men/the Jews/the lizard people/etc.] by fighting for whoever they think oppressed class is


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Feb 22, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Also, autists are also frequently told to work on their empathy but often aren't really told how to do so, and then extremist positions make them feel like they're empathizing with the victims of [rich white men/the Jews/the lizard people/etc.] by fighting for whoever they think oppressed class is


That's true. Putting someone in a box of labels and then giving them a no-win scenario never has good results.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Feb 22, 2019)

Yeah, people of diminished mental function are easier to trick. Is this a serious question?


----------



## ObsoleteMediaFormat (Mar 17, 2019)

Many people with autistic will do something called masking to try to fit in, it is easier to fit in the smaller weird group rather than the bigger ones, so they will start to take on traits from those groups, it's the reason for the high amount of troons with autism, they aren't really troons they just want to fit in.


----------



## Toucan (Mar 17, 2019)

Most autists ive come across are far right.
Id say its due to their inability to understand other people that allows them to formulate out there theories of politics


----------



## QI 541 (Mar 17, 2019)

Stupid people are easier targets for political extremism in general.  You can see this in how virtually every plebian who participates in politics is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 18, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Could explain why so many of the sped teachers/group counselors I've come across were insufferable SJ-types


Well what else could you become with a gender studies degree?


----------



## Coleslaw (Mar 24, 2019)

Watcher said:


> Wasn't the discovery of asperger's syndrome by Hans Asperger a big deal at the time because the Nazis thought people with the syndrome would be much more loyal to their cause?


I'm sure getting people to support them was the biggest thing on the Nazis' plate in 19 fucking 44. They were losing the war and who needs loyalty and devotion when fear will do.


----------



## Quoookie (Mar 24, 2019)

A lack of pure water, poor education, usually raped and beaten early by a gang member(s), and satellites  in space controlling one's thoughts.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 24, 2019)

raymond said:


> Stupid people are easier targets for political extremism in general.  You can see this in how virtually every plebian who participates in politics is a fucking idiot.



Smart people are easy targets because their big brains give them stupid confidence and make them vulnerable to getting trapped in convoluted theories.

It takes a high IQ to sort through 52 genders.


----------



## A Logging Company (Mar 25, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Smart people are easy targets because their big brains give them stupid confidence and make them vulnerable to getting trapped in convoluted theories.
> 
> It takes a high IQ to sort through 52 genders.


I've always said you need to have a high IQ to be dumb enough to be a Marxist.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Mar 25, 2019)

Yes.

Average common people are very easily swayed from one side to the other due to marketing, advertising, and trends... imagine that for real autistic people, it's much worst.


----------



## queue-anon (Mar 25, 2019)

ObsoleteMediaFormat said:


> Many people with autistic will do something called masking to try to fit in, it is easier to fit in the smaller weird group rather than the bigger ones, so they will start to take on traits from those groups, it's the reason for the high amount of troons with autism, they aren't really troons they just want to fit in.



Continuing on this, the autists I've known in real life had a really hard time accepting the irrationality of other people. "Why can't people just do (supposedly rational thing that most people don't want to do)?" is a common question from an autist. Not being able to understand why people are irrational can lead to reactionary politics in either direction. That attitude tends to result in trying to use the power of the state to force people to make "correct" decisions and/or embracing a contemptuous attitude toward the "irrational" where they're either to be gulaged or left to starve.


----------



## Yandere Science (Mar 26, 2019)

A Humble Ewok said:


> I've always said you need to have a high IQ to be dumb enough to be a Marxist.


You need the self-image of a "I'm smart person, therefore I am a good person" to be swayed by arguments appealing to your intelligence. So insecure people that believe themselves to be smart will be swayed by arguments to their intelligence from a source they consider an authority, same with insecure people who believe themselves to be "nice", they will be swayed by arguments appealing to their compassion.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Mar 26, 2019)

A Humble Ewok said:


> I've always said you need to have a high IQ to be dumb enough to be a Marxist.


Turns out having great pattern recognition and language skills doesn't make you less susceptible to confirmation bias, and instead makes you better at finding patterns where you want and inventing word salad that justifies your views to yourself. High IQ without introspection is like a racecar driven by a teenager who's crush is watching. "Yeah baby this shit can reach 140, now watch as I approach each turn too fast, run a terrible line, and while I reach 140 for a few seconds on the straights I have an average speed that's more in the 80's".


----------



## Warecton565 (Mar 31, 2019)

No, they are just better immune to status quo propaganda.
Worse social skills and less social interest means they are better at avoiding the bandwagon trap, and so more willing to accept radical solutions (even if a lot of them end up with the wrong ones).


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 1, 2019)

Warecton565 said:


> No, they are just better immune to status quo propaganda.
> Worse social skills and less social interest means they are better at avoiding the bandwagon trap, and so more willing to accept radical solutions (even if a lot of them end up with the wrong ones).



Dunno if the track record of lolcows and extremists really reveals that. The Nazis and Stalin's crew were definitely had a high % of autism and quite a few of the lolcows (who I will presume have autism) are pretty extreme in the politics - although on a superficial level.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Apr 1, 2019)

So... the next question would be.... where so many autistic people came from?


----------



## Hell (Apr 1, 2019)

Tasty Tatty said:


> So... the next question would be.... where so many autistic people came from?



Chemtrails, vaccines, polluted water that turn the frogs gay, social engineering and genetics.


----------



## Warecton565 (Apr 1, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Smart people are easy targets because their big brains give them stupid confidence and make them vulnerable to getting trapped in convoluted theories.
> 
> It takes a high IQ to sort through 52 genders.


There's also just the fact smart people are better able to dance around obvious truths and obfuscate dumb shit so no one catches them out.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 1, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> This is a legitimate question I'm wondering. It seems a lot of lolcows who are on the spectrum we know have some sort of fringe political ideas (usually proto-Marxist leftist ideals and/or anarchist ideals), and it seems alt-right can be a victim of it too. If autistic people really are an easy target for radicalization, what is it that causes this? Is it the extreme gullibility? Or is it just some sort of IQ factor?


This is actually a fairly tough one to respond to.  I don't think the correlation is *ASD = propensity towards political extremism*. More that *ASD = Social isolation = Persons looking for meaningful belonging = people willing to adopt fringe group affiliations .*  This, and some case studies I've read indicates that while there may be a correlation between politically extreme ideology, and ASD, there doesn't seem to be a correlation between politically extreme behaviors, and ASD.  The case study "Homicidal Ideation and Individuals on the Autism Spectrum" (Frizzell et al., 2019) studied two ASD subjects whom self admitted with homicidal ideations.  Both subjects did have extreme political views,  but despite having the ability to carry out violent acts, both subjects instead elected to seek help.  One of the subjects was even comorbid with schizophrenia, and was having auditory hallucinations, but still self admitted.  Both subjects were released after being treated for their comorbid disorders, and didn't have any further incidents.


----------



## basilosaurus (Apr 2, 2019)

It's poor emotional regulation.

Aspies look and act "emotionless" because they don't deal with their emotions the way normal people can (especially in a social context). Same goes for emotionally constipated "neurotypical" retards (aka every other shooter): they're slaves to what they suppress because they don't understand it. Naturally, this makes them more susceptible to all sorts of stupid horseshit because it "feels about right." Combine this with the lack of better outlets (proper competitive environments esp. for young guys) and you get a horde of anxious social outcasts that need somewhere to direct their wills.

It's all very sad. stupid and faggy (aka a modern problem)


----------

